# Tickets at boat launch for different addresses



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

I expect it's just a matter of time before all public launches are closed down for everyones sake. In the meantime use at your own risk I guess.
Neither are "great options" but these are not "great times" we are living in currently.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Slimshady said:


> Me either, however, I hope they are using their judgment when issuing them. If two guys from different houses, meet at the ramp, don't shake hands, etc, could theoretically follow the 6 foot rule as long as the boat was big enough. For example, I have a 20 footer. If a buddy and I went fishing. He could stay in the back and I could stay in the front. Have two nets, two bait buckets (I already have 2 of each in there now), etc, and not get within 6 feet of each other the whole time. So would I deserve a ticket or not? I would have followed the DNR guidelines that I posted above. Kind of a grey area, IMO.


I would take it to court pleading not guilty. If you have a standard boat with no deck, you are legal as long as you both drive there. On a side note, I stand behind Jeff, we spent many a day chasing kings. We would start at Port Huron and end up at Rockport following them as they got bigger. Many a day we were 14 miles out of port in 8 foot seas. Can we have the song "Oh When We Were Young".


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

Shoeman said:


> Is there’s such a law on the books? Doubt it!
> 
> Let’s ask @kisherfisher


With the New Order regarding the Pandemic , it may be directive from the County who oversees the Parks . I am sure the have an ordinance in place to follow it up. This stuff cannot be made up ,but Local Ordinances can be made rather quick through the County Commission or a City Council , not alway s thought threw . So I say anything is possible . We had one on the books that read "Loitering , Failing to Dispel Alarm ".Pretty much gave you latitude on dispersing anyone from congregating , or merely hanging out , without a good reason. Roaming the streets in the early am or around closed business. you must articulate the area , Circumstance , and the reason you are where you are and what legitimate reason you gave for being out . After a short period , A judge deemed this far too intrusive , but it was a good tool while it lasted , especially to curb our early gang issues.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

If that is the case 90% of the 18 wheelers on the road are ion trouble as the trailers ar usually not theirs I call BS on this


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

Always more to the story. I wonder what one would say if they launched at the riverview ramp with no permit because that were unaware ! LOL


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Shoeman said:


> Not sure what law could be used for the infraction? Illegal assembly?


Violation of the executive order. The order violation is a misdemeanor up to $500 fine. 


https://www.michigan.gov/whitmer/0,9309,7-387-90499_90705-522626--,00.html


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Whats the distance from someone else in the boat at 25m.p.h. when you're downwind if they cough?
Actually , no coughing or symptoms are required to carry ,and or pass this virus.
And six foot means little to a virus's leap in a stout wind, Does it?
So , ya , I can see where an L.E.O. would show up in court and state the boat occupants were from different addresses and within the ability to share a virus during the states shelter in place emergency.

I'd probably fight the ticket too if I thought I was in the right /had a member of my current household with me.. Does that mean we can not be carrying or passing the virus? No. It does not. That's not what the alleged ticket was for.

As a judge I might hand down the maximum penalty if I knew someone ill or worse from this virus...
Even if a judge should be unbiased.


----------



## Mike94ZLT1 (Apr 6, 2015)

What if I just bought the boat and the SOS isn't open to change the name? Can I show a bill of sale or something?


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

ART said:


> She's making laws up as she sees fit....


That's called emergency actions during a crisis. The Governor has that power.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Mike94ZLT1 said:


> What if I just bought the boat and the SOS isn't open to change the name? Can I show a bill of sale or something?


That is what i would do.....no idea how legal it is but i would risk it. 

Even if the officer wrote a ticket it is still just a ticket. I went out on my boat for a week without having MC numbers or stickers on my new boat.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

kisherfisher said:


> Always more to the story. I wonder what one would say if they launched at the riverview ramp with no permit because that were unaware ! LOL


They will be aware when they get back and their rig is impounded


----------



## Seleucus (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Seleucus (Aug 20, 2018)

Just wanna share that with you all. Directly from the DNR website. Says specifically “persons not part of a single household may not boat together”. Really sucks for all of us, but we gotta stay safe. Times are tough right now, stay safe and tight lines!


----------



## samrob (Aug 11, 2014)

Well this sums if up I'd think


----------



## samrob (Aug 11, 2014)

Opps cut some off


----------



## samrob (Aug 11, 2014)

Last try


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

Just state you both live together, and since sos is shut down/minimally running, you cant get a change of address yet on id. Always a way around a tyrant.

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

vanj85 said:


> Just state you both live together, and since sos is shut down/minimally running, you cant get a change of address yet on id. Always a way around a tyrant.


I wouldn't be so sure. Doesn't one usually get a slip of paper or confirmation if doing the change online? If I were doing such a change of address I'd take screen shots. 

We all know how municipalities want $$ these days, and this is easy water use tax collection.


----------



## MItransplant (May 6, 2014)

https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79137_79770_98926---,00.html. scroll down to can i go boating question, right off the michigan website. 

Looks like non motorized boating only now. And same household. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Wow!


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

SHUT THE WHOLE FRIKKIN PARK DOWN NOT JUST LAUNCHES AND MOTORBOATS!!!!!


----------

